# Vostok Automatic



## Alanjw (Oct 27, 2017)

Bought my first 'pre owned' Russian!

On a trip to Cuba a couple of years ago I found a secondhand market selling all sorts and some Russian watches. A couple took my fancy but I decided that they had too much petina.

Not sure what it is but I seem to be drawn to Russian products - radios and watches. They don't seem high tech but always ruggedly engineered.

So I have just got my hands on a Vostok (I hope!) Seems quite nicely made although the bracelet is a bit crude, not checked timekeeping but seems to be running ok. Couple of questions if I may, the screw down crown seems unable to wind the movement? So the only method of winding is automatically? Once unscrewed it is loose then when pulled the stem can be felt to click out, then while maintaining a slight pull, the hands and date can be adjusted.

The case back has various stampings which mean little to me, other than 200M and all I can find on the movement is a piercing through the winding weight, no idea of how many jewels?

Is all the above normal?

Alan


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The crown, once you unscrew it feels wobbly and not connected to anything this is normal, if you wind it as usual it should be winding the watch even though it feels like it isn't winding.

The "B" on the weight is Cyrillic B which translates to V for Vostok on the bridge you should find 2416B and RUS engraved


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

The stem and crown actually incorporates a clutching mechanism which only engages when outwards pressure is exerted and this when you should be able to manually wind it. This is so that when the crown is screwed down the stem is unclutched and shocks to the crown can not be transferred to the movement. The 2416B is a 31 jewel movement.

I can't quite see the bottom of your dial but it looks like nothing is written there. If this is the case your watch dates from the early 90s.

Anyway, great article here: https://forums.watchuseek.com/f54/vostok-amphibia-analysis-design-methodology-491757.html


----------



## Alanjw (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks for your response guys and a great article, there's a lot of sense in the design of these watches.

Mine would appear to be correct in the way it is wound and hands set, I had totally missed the first 'winding' position!

I have now seen the markings on the movement, so faint, and obviously the logo on the winding weight. The caseback is interesting in that while the outer appears to be a stainless looking material it has on the inside an additional material which looks like plated steel bonded to it? Could be for anti-magnetic properties and/or strength?

The crown feels like it screws down to a soft material for sealing, would that be an O ring fitted within? and although it feels like it's doing its job are they an item that needs replacing?

There is no marking on the dial bottom so it is not that old then.

Decided I couldn't put up with the bracelet that came with it, which I don't believe is original, so I have found a proper Vostok bracelet for it.

I have new respect for my Russian it is more than I had hoped for and will be my every day and probably holiday watch!

Now it is wound up properly I shall see how it's timekeeping goes.

Alan


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Yep, that'll be the faraday cage to give the watch it's antimagnetic capabilities. The crown does have 2 o-ring seals fitted. As it's a 25 year old watch I'd definitely recommend you replace them if you want to go swimming. Spares are available at Meranom for just $5: https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-watch-rubber-seals-set-to-vostok-amphibian-watch.html

The original bracelets are notoriously crap. Most people swap them out as soon as possible for anything else. The new solid link Vostok bracelets which appeared last year are way better.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Alanjw said:


> Thanks for your response guys and a great article, there's a lot of sense in the design of these watches.
> 
> Mine would appear to be correct in the way it is wound and hands set, I had totally missed the first 'winding' position!
> 
> ...


 I always have three or four of these, not particularly accurate but great fun to wear as long as you avoid the crappy bracelet! Good holiday wear on a nylon or canvas strap in my opinion.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

The 710 Ministry case is my favourite










I've got four of these and a 020. Great watches - cheap, hard as nails, and wearing them makes you feel like you know something no one else does :laugh:


----------



## Alanjw (Oct 27, 2017)

Must admit I'm smitten by them and got the feeling this could be my first of 'some more'!

Well 24 hours is up and it was time for a timekeeping check - it lost 5 seconds, which I thought wasn't bad!

It was worn for pretty much most of that time.

See if it can repeat that tomorrow!

Alan


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Vostoks are great beaters. Cheap and cheerful. I have a blue dialled anfibia auto and a manual wind KGB dialled version. Love em both although the bracelets are crap. I have the blue dialled anfibia on a blue rubber at the moment and the KGB dial is on a NATO for a bit of irony. :thumbs_up:


----------



## Alanjw (Oct 27, 2017)

Managed to get hold of a proper Vostok bracelet to replace the poor original. The new one was 22mm wide but the Vostok's lugs are only 18 so I took to modifying it, think it came out ok as it now lines up with the outsides of the lugs!

As for timekeeping it's running on between 9 and 13 seconds a day, that's with being worn full time. I don't normally wear a watch to bed but wanted to check its Lyme, which has pretty well run out by morning.

I will be removing the stem shortly to investigate the crown seal(s) as I would like to replace it/them.

Anyone replaced the seal?

Overall though, very happy!



Alan


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

Alanjw said:


> Managed to get hold of a proper Vostok bracelet to replace the poor original. The new one was 22mm wide but the Vostok's lugs are only 18 so I took to modifying it, think it came out ok as it now lines up with the outsides of the lugs!
> 
> As for timekeeping it's running on between 9 and 13 seconds a day, that's with being worn full time. I don't normally wear a watch to bed but wanted to check its *Lyme*, which has pretty well run out by morning.
> 
> ...


 Watch looks good, but Lymes is nasty. :biggrin:

Steve.


----------



## Alanjw (Oct 27, 2017)

Lyme's? (new to this)!

Alan


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Alanjw said:


> Lyme's? (new to this)!
> 
> Alan


 Lume. (Typo) :thumbsup:


----------



## DryEagle (Apr 3, 2018)

The back says:

Waterproof 200m

Impact resistant

Amphibia

Auto wind

(I speak Russian)


----------



## Alanjw (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks for that, I did wonder!

Alan


----------

